# Oriana



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

Manca, manca moltissimo una voce così . Per me.
Era una donna eccezionale.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD7paySdBNs


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> Manca, manca moltissimo una voce così . Per me.
> Era una donna eccezionale.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AD7paySdBNs


 
Ricordo che una delle più acclamate donne di spettacolo attuali ebbe la grande sensibilità, in una sua performance, di augurare ad Oriana di crepare del suo cancro.
Spero che la "signora" sia soddisfatta, insieme a tutti quelli che ancora oggi l'applaudono.

Oriana era una voce fuori dal coro, con i suoi pregi ed i suoi difetti, le sue idee e le sue fantasie, ma era una donna che quando parlava diceva qualcosa, esprimeva dei concetti, si metteva in discussione anche e forse principalmente quando esagerava, quando alzava il tono, quando gridava. 
Quanta pochezza le ha dato contro, quanti, senza neanche aver provato a capirla, o avendola capita tropo bene si sono accaniti con parole vuote, frasi fatte e slogan da quattro soldi prima sulla sua malattia, poi sulle sue ossa.


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> *Ricordo che una delle più acclamate donne di spettacolo attuali ebbe la grande sensibilità, in una sua performance, di augurare ad Oriana di crepare del suo cancro.*
> Spero che la "signora" sia soddisfatta, insieme a tutti quelli che ancora oggi l'applaudono.
> 
> Oriana era una voce fuori dal coro, con i suoi pregi ed i suoi difetti, le sue idee e le sue fantasie, ma era una donna che quando parlava diceva qualcosa, esprimeva dei concetti, si metteva in discussione anche e forse principalmente quando esagerava, quando alzava il tono, quando gridava.
> Quanta pochezza le ha dato contro, quanti, senza neanche aver provato a capirla, o avendola capita tropo bene si sono accaniti con parole vuote, frasi fatte e slogan da quattro soldi prima sulla sua malattia, poi sulle sue ossa.


si ricordo.la guzzanti perse in un secondo tutta la sua simpatia e credibilità che le sarebbe servita poi nel percorso intrapreso. 
Oriana era tante cose , nell'insieme  una grande donna.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2010)

Gli ultimi suoi libri li trovo osceni.


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli ultimi suoi libri li trovo osceni.


Hanno il loro "perchè", esattamente come possono averlo le parole di molti "dalla parte opposta della barricata".
Condivisibili o meno, per intero o in parte, ma se devono essere rispettate le opinioni da una parte devono per forza esserlo pure dall'altra.
Si tenti di capire, non di alimentare il gioco delle parti, dei partiti, delle religioni e della guerra dei furbi.


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Gli ultimi suoi libri li trovo osceni.


trovi? io non ho mai letto iinsciallah  che m'interessa molto.
L'hai letto?


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> trovi? io non ho mai letto iinsciallah che m'interessa molto.
> L'hai letto?


 Si perozzina, ma non mi è piaciuto particolarmente. Ritengo "Un uomo" e "Lettera ad un bambino mai nato" i suoi migliori. Soprattutto il primo.


----------



## Abigail (16 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Si perozzina, ma non mi è piaciuto particolarmente. Ritengo "Un uomo" e "Lettera ad un bambino mai nato" i suoi migliori. Soprattutto il primo.


mi sono piaciuti moltissimo tutti e due


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2010)

Alce Veloce ha detto:


> Hanno il loro "perchè", esattamente come possono averlo le parole di molti "dalla parte opposta della barricata".
> Condivisibili o meno, per intero o in parte, *ma se devono essere rispettate le opinioni da una parte devono per forza esserlo pure dall'altra.*
> Si tenti di capire, non di alimentare il gioco delle parti, dei partiti, delle religioni e della guerra dei furbi.


 Ma perchè? Estremizzando, io non rispetto le opinioni di Adolph Hitler ad esempio. Il suo razzismo biologico mi fa vomitare.


----------



## Nobody (16 Settembre 2010)

Abigail ha detto:


> mi sono piaciuti moltissimo tutti e due


 Si, sono bei libri. Infatti fatico tremendamente ad associare la stessa autrice agli ultimi libri prima della morte.


----------



## Daniele (16 Settembre 2010)

Molto spesso non condividevo le sue idee, ma è stata una grande donna con molto coraggio!
Della Guzzanti me la ricordo, ma non aveva le mie simpatie, per me era e si è sempre nascosta dietro di lei molta pochezza e quella uscita non ha fatto altro che darmene la sicurezza, a mio avviso la famiglia Guzzanti avrebbe molto da imparare e da stare zitta...


----------



## Alce Veloce (16 Settembre 2010)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma perchè? Estremizzando, io non rispetto le opinioni di Adolph Hitler ad esempio. Il suo razzismo biologico mi fa vomitare.


 
Non ci siamo capiti: rispettare io lo intendo nel senso di valutare con la stessa attenzione le motivazioni tanto di tizio quanto di caio. Si può non essere daccordo con un'opinione, ma se per disgusto si ignora e non si medita onestamente su cosa l'ha prodotta, si corre il rischio di sparare ad alzo uomo e fare solo altri danni.


----------

